# What do you all feed?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought it would be good to have everyone post what they feed their hedgehog. I think that it would be very helpful for new owners. Please post what you feed your hedgehog here.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Royal Canin Kitten is her main food. Until a week ago, i also had Jade on Spikes Delight, but i ran out of the free sample that comes with vicky's bucket wheel. Also, i will add Meow mix little nibblers to her Royal Canin soon. I alos feed her some banna and strawberry to nibble on. A couple weeks ago, I fed her many mealies, a superworm(dead and cut in half), and cricket. She liked it all so much I will get more of that today or tomorrow. Lastly, Jade occasionally has coldcuts (of ham(fattiest parts removed), turkey, and chicken or salmon pieces(she loves that salmon), and i will try chicken or turkey peices on her. One question... is locks(smoked salmon) okay?


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Lox as it is quite salty, isn't it. I just boil/broil some fresh salmon and they
love it just plain.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Thas what i've done so far...


----------

